
Pictures of the Dutch Cafe Energy-Generating Revolving Door - kqr2
http://www.inhabitat.com/2008/12/10/energy-generating-revolving-door-by-boon-edam/
======
kqr2
Originally discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=385806>

However, this link includes photos of the revolving door and a link to the
actual cafe.

<http://www.natuurcafelaporte.nl/>

Also, the 4600kWh / year figure originally quoted is the total energy
_savings_ versus a normal sliding door; not just the energy generated.

<http://www.boonedam.us/inc/press/pressdetail.asp?PressId=182>

